# ICD 10 w/ Modifiers



## erinmiller (Jul 13, 2015)

All of the coding classes explain how to code but they never explain how to bill. Does any body know, if a procedure/test is performed, and the ICD10 dx code is a lateral specific code, are the RT/LT/50 modifier still going to be required? Also we file claims for after cat sx for glasses, so each line for the lens', using the post cat extraction ICD10 code being eye specific, would each lens being filed, since using the Z98.41 (rt) and Z98.42 (lt) require the RT/LT modifier per line. Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 13, 2015)

The diagnosis codes will not replace the modifiers.  They will however enhance the modifiers by being more specific.


----------



## golymom (Jul 13, 2015)

*ICD-10 with modifiers*

We don't know yet what the payors are going to reguire from a laterality standpoint for CPT codes.  Many payors currently don't require a RT or LT on the claims.


----------



## ollielooya (Jul 13, 2015)

I understand your perplexity.  Coding and billing are separate functions, yet entertwined due to the nature of the business.  That's why when billing, one has to be acquainted with the policies of the carrier as they may dictate a specific use of modifiers.  And with many coding classes, the billing aspect may only be slightly touched.  For me it was a steep learning code when I was routed to the billing arena.


----------

